
Domoticz – Open source Home Automation System - NicoJuicy
http://www.domoticz.com/
======
silversmith
On a related note, what about hardware? Remote controllable light dimmers, for
example. I've been browsing around, but all the options seem to be terribly
locked up: "here's our custom switch, here's our custom control box, there's
our custom software for the control box, here's our custom phone app, use them
together or not at all". Are there any solutions on market that are more
hacker-friendly? A switch with documented bluetooth/wifi interface? Or maybe
just something that exposes couple digital IO pins and tasks you with getting
the correct signal there?

~~~
nitrogen
If you can hide some larger hardware, I'd say go with DMX-512. I wrote an open
source library for Linux for speaking DMX-512 over an FTDI USB-to-RS-485
adapter[0], and (shameless plug) have some automation hardware of my own[1]
that supports DMX-512 using that library.

It's possible to buy a decent quality 4ch DMX dimmer for ~$30 per channel, and
you get instantaneous response rather than the terrible lag of most consumer
home automation products.

[0]
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/dmx485/files/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/dmx485/files/)

[1]
[http://www.nitrogenlogic.com/products/automation_controller....](http://www.nitrogenlogic.com/products/automation_controller.html)

~~~
lukashed
Also, if you're not able to hide thick XLR cables in your home, there are tons
of cheap DMX-over-wireless solutions out there, though I don't know how
reliable these are in practice.

------
NicoJuicy
I'm looking into opensource domotics for my future home, here are some other
alternatives i found.

1\. OpenSourceAutomation:
[http://www.opensourceautomation.com](http://www.opensourceautomation.com)

2\. OpenRemote: [http://www.openremote.org/](http://www.openremote.org/)

3\. OpenDomo: [http://en.opendomo.org/](http://en.opendomo.org/)

4\. MisterHouse:
[http://misterhouse.sourceforge.net/](http://misterhouse.sourceforge.net/)

5\. DomotiGa: [http://www.domotiga.nl/](http://www.domotiga.nl/)

6\. Freedomotic: [http://www.freedomotic.com/](http://www.freedomotic.com/)

7\. Domogik:
[http://www.domogik.org/en/&#65279;](http://www.domogik.org/en/&#65279;)

8\. domoticz: [http://www.domoticz.com/](http://www.domoticz.com/)

9\. openhab:
[https://code.google.com/p/openhab/](https://code.google.com/p/openhab/)

10\. Nodo: [http://www.nodo-domotica.nl/](http://www.nodo-domotica.nl/)

11\. FHEM: [http://fhem.de/](http://fhem.de/)

12\. Ago Control: [http://www.agocontrol.com/](http://www.agocontrol.com/)

13\. Pytomation: [http://www.pytomation.com/](http://www.pytomation.com/)

14\. Housecream: [http://housecream.org/](http://housecream.org/)

15\. Homegenie: [http://www.homegenie.it/](http://www.homegenie.it/)

16\. Wiseflat: [http://wiseflat.com/](http://wiseflat.com/)

17\. QW Home Automation:
[http://qwhomeautomation.com/](http://qwhomeautomation.com/)

18\. Homidom: [http://www.homidom.com/](http://www.homidom.com/)

19\. zVirtualScenes:
[https://code.google.com/p/zvirtualscenes/](https://code.google.com/p/zvirtualscenes/)

20\. rasp485berry:
[http://rasp485berry.wordpress.com/](http://rasp485berry.wordpress.com/)

21\. PiDome: [http://pidome.wordpress.com/](http://pidome.wordpress.com/)

22\. PiHome: [http://pihome.harkemedia.de/](http://pihome.harkemedia.de/)

23\. pilight: [http://www.pilight.org/](http://www.pilight.org/)

Does anyone has any preferences? Have you used one? What's your experience?

~~~
click170
Excellent list! I had no idea there was so much interest in home automation
software, though ironically Ive considered writing my own more than once.

The next question that comes to mind though is hardware support. Eg, a
lightswitch that works with one vendor's software but not another's.

Have tried to find which of those has the widest hardware support?

I would be interested in reading a blog post or article on your adventures in
this area.

~~~
nitrogen
_I had no idea there was so much interest in home automation software, though
ironically Ive considered writing my own more than once._

I think this is the root cause of the proliferation of automation software;
everybody wants to write their own, and doesn't know about everything else
that already exists :-).

------
nzhome
[http://www.limitlessled.com](http://www.limitlessled.com) has low cost, good
quality opensource lighting hardware, and a tcp udp API commandset for
arduino, linux, pc, ios, c#, vb.net, java. www.limitlessled.com/dev the
shipping cost is higher, but it is still worth it. The android and ios
software that comes with LimitlessLED is slowly improving, but I am going to
use LightBow or NinjaBlocks to control my lighting schedules and scenes, it is
a lot better.

------
lttlrck
Nice to see.

I have integrated an RPi into my SmartThings setup. SmartThimgs seem to be
moving really slowly, their device support is lacking, and their developers
documentation pretty poor. This could be a nice fallback.

